# BLASC 2.5 BETA



## Regnor (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben den BLASC Client erweitert und "unter der Haube' erweitert. Ihr nehmt an unserem Beta-Test teil, dabei gibt es zwei wichtige Punkte zu beachten: Der Client ist nur für eure eigene Verwendung gedacht und er darf nicht weitergegeben werden. Außerdem benötigen wir euer Feedback, ihr könnt also den Client ausgiebig testen und uns in diesem speziell dafür eingerichteten Unterforum mitteilen was nicht funktioniert, was euch aufgefallen ist usw. – und das von der Installation bis hin zum laufenden Programm. 

*Anleitung*

*1. Installation*
Ladet euch einfach die BLASCSetup.exe herunter und führt die Datei aus. 
Die SetupDatei entpackt sich und startet den Loader der sich die benötigten Installationsdaten anschließend von unserem Server lädt. Der Installationsassistent führt euch Schritt für Schritt durch die Installation. 

Download: http://www.buffed.de/setup_beta/BLASCSetup.exe

Die aktuellsten BETA Patchnotizen findet ihr immer hier:
http://www.buffed.de/clientdata/beta/WebCo..._Beta.xml.1.txt

*2. Installationshinweise*
2.1 Datenübernahme
Beachtet bitte das, im Gegensatz zur späteren LIVE Version, keine Datenübernahme von der
installierten Version in die BETAVersion möglich ist.
Das heißt, nach der Installation tragt ihr bitte Eure buffed Accounts in den BLASC Client ein und nehmt
Eure Einstellungen vor. 

2.2
Wenn ihr den „GameTimeTracker“ verwendet werden die Daten zwar an 
unsere Server übertragen, ihr seht davonaber noch nichts in euren Profilen. 
Die Technik kann aber sehen das Daten ankommen.

2.3 "Zurückpatchen"
Nachdem ihr die BETA Version von BLASC installiert habt werden die Einstellungen aus der vorhandenen Konfigurationsdatei in die neue Konfigurationsdatenbank geladen. Aus diesem Grund ist ein einfaches "zurückpatchen" auf die aktuelle LIVE Version von BLASC nicht möglich. Um wieder die LIVE Version nutzen zu können muss die BETA Version gelöscht und die LIVE Version neu installiert werden. Sobald die Version 2.5 LIVE ist kann beliebig zwischen der BETA Version und der LIVE Versiong gewechselt werden

*3. Einstellungen*
Für einen ausgiebigen Test solltet ihr per Rechtsklick auf das „B“-Icon die Konfiguration aufrufen und eure individuellen Einstellungen vornehmen.


*4. Feedback*
Euer Feedback könnt ihr in diesem extra dafür eingerichteten Forum hinterlassen. Wenn euch bei dem Client etwas auffällt, Menüsprünge nicht stimmen, Funktionen nicht das tun was sie sollen usw. dann scheut euch nicht uns das auch mitzuteilen. Dies macht ihr am besten mit kurzer Beschreibung von dem was nicht geht, wie man es reproduzieren kann und wenn möglich mit einem Screenshot.


Wir wünschen allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß mit dem neuen Client und möchten uns bereits bei euch für eure Unterstützung bedanken. Wir hoffen auf eure Anregungen, Hinweise und positives Feedback. 


Euer buffed.de-Team


----------

